# When do beaver pelts come to prime?



## Maggs (Nov 7, 2006)

Just as the subject says when do beaver in ND come into prime. Is it best to wait until ice off at spring time, mid winter or late fall?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Mid to Late December would be a good time to start.


----------

